# Feeding raw-fish?



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Raw fish needs to be frozen for at least two weeks before feeding to your dog! Need to kill any parasites, etc. Also, I think it is something that should only be fed occasionally because of mercury and I'm not sure what else! Others here should have more info on that!


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks for the tip about freezing first. I had heard that about other wild game (people hunt hogs here, and say you have to freeze them). I will definitely freeze fish first if I decide to feed it. 

I am less worried about mercury, since if we did give him fish it wouldn't be often (maybe a few times a year) and it would be a white grunt (low on the food chain and low in mercury, but tasty and everywhere).

Another question-whole fish or fillet? Can they eat fish bones?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I used to feed my mini whole raw fish, bones and guts. One sardine a week. NEVER salmon though - see this Salmon Poisoning Disease in Dogs | petMD

He loved it until a few months after the Japan's tsunami/nuclear disaster. Not sure if it's a coincident or not but he started to refuse eating the guts at first and after a few weeks he refused to touch the fish at all.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I feed Pablo and Emilio raw fish, including salmon....but only sushi grade fish that has been properly flash frozen to kill the parasites.

You just say the word "sashimi" around Pablo and he goes nuts!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

N2Mischief said:


> I feed Pablo and Emilio raw fish, including salmon....but only sushi grade fish that has been properly flash frozen to kill the parasites.
> 
> You just say the word "sashimi" around Pablo and he goes nuts!


I go nuts too when I hear the word sashimi Hahahaha!!!  I love it!
And yes the sushi grade is probably way safer. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Lou said:


> I go nuts too when I hear the word sashimi Hahahaha!!!  I love it!
> And yes the sushi grade is probably way safer. But I would still worry about mercury , I think I read something somewhere about salmon being contaminated sometimes
> Well... That proves it right there, I worry more about my poodles diet than my own cause I could eat sushi all the time whether it's poisonous or not LOL!
> 
> ...


LOL, me too! I eat sushi/sashimi probably 4 times a week (at least). I crave it 15 minutes after I leave the sushi restaurant. My chihuahuas only get it about once a month and it is a tiny bit. But not the mama! lol


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

N2Mischief said:


> LOL, me too! I eat sushi/sashimi probably 4 times a week (at least). I crave it 15 minutes after I leave the sushi restaurant. My chihuahuas only get it about once a month and it is a tiny bit. But not the mama! lol


I edited my post cause I thought to myself that the mercury thing is not a thing I should worry about that much.. Hehe but yes Sashimi rocks! My favorite is white tuna, just plain ol raw white tuna sashimi, it's ridiculously good 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

OMgosh! Mine too! My birthday dinner every year is an order of Ono sashimi, with a bowl of rice with the seaweed sprinkle stuff on top! It is my all time favorite! Now look, I'm gonna have to go get some for dinner tonight! lol


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

N2Mischief said:


> OMgosh! Mine too! My birthday dinner every year is an order of Ono sashimi, with a bowl of rice with the seaweed sprinkle stuff on top! It is my all time favorite! Now look, I'm gonna have to go get some for dinner tonight! lol


We should go to the off-topic section and make a thread about sashimi because we are soooo off topic right now Hahahaha  (just kidding) but it is great to share the simple things in life that we enjoy so much!  if you lived close we'd definitely have to go have sushi sometime 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

A friend of mine was feeding her dog raw fish and then her dog decided that raw fish was all he wanted and wouldn't touch anything else.


----------



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh my.....I'm craving sushi and sashimi right now! I pretty much eat cooked fish almost every day and Lena usually gets some bits, including salmon. But I have a wonderful fishmonger and I always get "just caught that day" fish. I'm lucky. They sell sushi grade salmon and tuna, but I haven't tried eating it raw. The salmon and tuna are incredible cooked though! My favorites besides salmon are Cobia, Triple Tail and American Red Snapper. I'm glad to know you should freeze fish before feeding it raw.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

FireStorm said:


> I am wondering, do any of you that feed raw give your dogs fish ever? We are not planning on switching to raw, at least not completely, since we travel a ton and Hans will be going with us so I doubt carting around that much raw food would be practical. But my fiancé and I both spearfish, and I was wondering if it would be ok for Hans to have the occasional raw fish for a treat.


If you are travelling a lot, one thing that is pretty easy to manage is canned salmon. My dogs love it. I mean, they like it well enough. They prefer raw bison, and I'm sure they'd probably love sashimi (yum!). But canned salmon is very manageable when you are travelling and it is a lot cheaper than buying sushi grade tuna.


----------



## Desiree (Feb 14, 2010)

I never feed raw fish because my dogs will think that the dead fish they find along the water's edge are food. Raw fish may carry parasites and bacteria from rotting in the sun.


----------



## Desiree (Feb 14, 2010)

peppersb said:


> If you are travelling a lot, one thing that is pretty easy to manage is canned salmon. My dogs love it. I mean, they like it well enough. They prefer raw bison, and I'm sure they'd probably love sashimi (yum!). But canned salmon is very manageable when you are travelling and it is a lot cheaper than buying sushi grade tuna.


Be careful with canned salmon. I've found fish bones in it and a dog that wolfs down it's food might get a bone stuck in his throat. No more canned salmon for my dogs.


----------

